# envelope of function



## chomencha

que significa la frase ..._envelope of function was adjust_
Gracias


----------



## tonijua

cual es el contexto?...


----------



## chomencha

Once the provisional restoration had been light cured into place, the incisal plane, centric occlusion, eccentric occlusal movements, and *envelope* of function were examined and adjusted as necessary.


----------



## tonijua

literalmente envelope es un sobre de carta, pero es ese contexto me parece que se refiere a un envoltorio o cubierta de algo..... de que materia estamos hablando?


----------



## chomencha

Odontología, de dientes provisorios: lo tengo traducido así: una
vez que la restauración provisional fue fotopolimerizada en su lugar, el plano incisal, la oclusión en céntrica, los movimientos oclusales excéntricos y la envelope de función fueron examinados y ajustados según fuese necesario


----------



## tonijua

eso ya me suena a vocabulario técnico..... y para eso hay otro foro.

Sorry


----------



## borgonyon

Me parece que "envelope", en este caso, se refiere a alcance, envergadura, amplitud, medida… puesto que es con relación a "función". ¿Qué no? Algo como se refieren a un motor en el que uno "pushes the envelope"…


----------



## tininmartinez

En el caso de una función gráfica, el término _'envelope'_ se refiere a la *envolvente* de la función, así que la frase a la que te refieres significa: _'la envolvente de la función fue ajustada'._


----------



## Marxelo

Hace poco discutimos sobre el tema aquí:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1084845


----------



## Peter P

Robert A. Lerman of Aqualizer | June 2006 | *Orthodontic* Products - [ Traducir esta página ]

En la traducción de esta página lo traducen como "_Límites de la función"_.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Andrm

Un poco tarde pero puede ser capacidad de función, en cuanto a una articulación.


----------

